#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  What are the best online advertisement platforms in 2019?

## Bhavya

Online ads platforms allow us to manage our online advertising tactics to make our brands more visible to our online audience. In online marketing, we can deliver promotional messages to our audience through social media, display ads and email marketing. I would like to know the best online ads platforms in 2019. Can you guys tell me the best online advertising platforms in 2019?

----------


## tripidea

> Online ads platforms allow us to manage our online advertising tactics to make our brands more visible to our online audience. In online marketing, we can deliver promotional messages to our audience through social media, display ads and email marketing. I would like to know the best online ads platforms in 2019. Can you guys tell me the best online advertising platforms in 2019?


If you need to promote your business by advertising use Google ADS, Facebook ADS, Movie torrent sites.

----------


## Bhavya

> If you need to promote your business by advertising use Google ADS, Facebook ADS, Movie torrent sites.


Thanks for the reply tripidea, Can you suggest me some movie torrent sites?

----------

